# Short-Term Rentals



## jcmatt (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm looking at moving to Asia for a few months this fall. I'd really like to stay in Japan for a month if financially possible. I would prefer to stay in a smaller city than Tokyo.

Where can I search for short-term rentals for apartments in cities other than Tokyo. I've checked Airbnb, but there there isn't much. I really just need a furnished apartment with wifi so I can work during the work.

Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

